# Which genes are responsible for these phenotypes?



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

A black pigeon with a plain white (brownish) neck.
My guess for this is blue spread but the neck is different it could be a pied? or a bronze gene? I don't know.









Next image is a similar one maybe diluted?









What about this one?


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

There is a breed it's prominent feature is a pied on the head.


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Moe.O'Connor7 (Aug 29, 2020)

ery beautiful and unusual colored birds. I don't know what you'd call this color, or what genetics are responsible.


----------



## pidgelover141 (Jan 31, 2021)

Is that an Egyptian Swift?


----------



## McLovinEG (Jul 9, 2019)

pidgelover141 said:


> Is that an Egyptian Swift?


Correct! These are Egyptian Swifts.


----------



## pidgelover141 (Jan 31, 2021)

McLovinEG said:


> Correct! These are Egyptian Swifts.


oh good to know, guess I'm getting better at telling apart breeds.


----------

